# Malt & Yorkie in Clearwater Fl need forever homes



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got an email from my Groomer, these boys need forever homes. The Yorkie is already in rescue, the Malt not yet. The owner is terminally ill and has moved out of state. Groomer has done the Malt since he was a pup, he's about 4yo in full coat. What a cutie!

PM me, I'll give you my groomers email & phone if you are interested.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope someone here gets the Malt. Anyone looking in Florida? He must have been very well taken care of.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I should add the Groomer said they do not have to stay together.

My DH said no, or he would be here now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> I should add the Groomer said they do not have to stay together.
> 
> My DH said no, or he would be here now.


Figured as much. LOL


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, that DH doesn't mean DEAR husband right now, LOL!

I did get a PM, hope it works out for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any pix of them? People are always suckers for a great picture


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Groomer did send a pic with her e mail. I can only post from my iPhone & don't know how to get his pic here. He is a cutie.


----------



## Echo123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I e-mailed your groomer, gave her as much info about myself and home/lifestyle as possible and hope she will consider passing my info along to her client. Hopefully, he will in the position to have the final say-so.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope it works out for you!!

Let us know, and if you do get him, could you post his pic?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We've got paws crossed here. :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure hopes it works out.


----------

